# Tips on changing the square type brushes on 5 digit A/F Loco's



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Has anybody changed the square brushes on the 5 digit "drum" type armatures? I suppose I'll find out for myself when I attempt to change them. Just wondering if there is something special to watch for when doing them?:dunno: Larry


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Larry,

It's not hard, just watch out for the springs when removing them, they like to spring out.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Are they the same as an Alco or Baldwin? If so, just add a small drop of solder to the small little nubs on the brush.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

do not know, think he has an A/F.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

flyernut said:


> Are they the same as an Alco or Baldwin? If so, just add a small drop of solder to the small little nubs on the brush.


no they are different, working on a/f no. 21139 northern. brushes come in from the sides. LArry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> no they are different, working on a/f no. 21139 northern. brushes come in from the sides. LArry


post a picture, if you can. I know the Alco and Baldwin brushes also come in from the side.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope this comes out; here is the diagram of the side brushes. See Below--Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

hope this comes out.


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

*subscribed*

Old thread. I'm waiting for brushes & springs for my 21085 steamer. It should be a slam dunk.


----------

